# Where to buy resistors online?



## Stainless (Apr 6, 2006)

I am going crazy trying to find a decent online source of simple resistors.
1/8th watt - 75 to 200 ohm range - small quantities. I cannot believe how difficult this is.

Can someone please make some recommendations?
TIA


----------



## jarobi (Apr 6, 2006)

Have you tried Digikey?
http://www.digikey.com/


----------



## Builder (Apr 6, 2006)

http://allelectronics.com has 1/2 and 1/4 watters


----------



## dyee (Apr 6, 2006)

I found you have to buy high quality resistors if you want low quantity online, or get them from ebay.

Try http://www.newark.com (look for VISHAY DALE brand resistors)


----------



## Protaeus (Apr 7, 2006)

www.futurlec.com is a good one. I've brought electrical components off them before and their service and prices are quite good, not to mention their large range of products.


----------



## Stainless (Apr 7, 2006)

THANKS!!!!!!!

(I knew there had to be sources somewhere, but I COULD NOT find them!)


----------



## HarryN (Apr 7, 2006)

I have had good luck with newark.com. They are similar to the others mentioned.


----------



## Stainless (Apr 7, 2006)

Another question:

Is there some sort of vice or clamp or something that can be used to hold components (for soldering) which are NOT being attached to a board?

(Clothes pins are not up to the task.)


----------



## mccavazos (Apr 7, 2006)

They are called helping hands

http://www.mainelectronics.com/magnifier.htm

radioshack carries them too.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...ping+hands&kw=helping+hands&parentPage=search

as do many other places.

I have found that jameco.com is an excellent supllier, btw. They are cheaper on alot of things.


----------



## Stainless (Apr 8, 2006)

"Helping Hands" sounds like exactly what I am looking for.

Thanks again to everyone!


----------



## srvctec (Apr 9, 2006)

Stainless said:


> Another question:
> 
> Is there some sort of vice or clamp or something that can be used to hold components (for soldering) which are NOT being attached to a board?
> 
> (Clothes pins are not up to the task.)



Helping hands do work great, but I needed something a little more portable and extremely lightweight, so I made my own (pics below). This is just a couple of regular 1 3/8" long alligator clips riveted to a piece of 1/16" thick aluminum 1 1/4" long and 1/2" wide. The tips of the clips can be moved closer or farther away from each other and the rivets hold them tight enough so they won't move when set into the desired position.

I made these for when I need to solder in a vehicle and need to hold 2 pieces of wire together to solder. This thing is so light it doesn't weigh down the wires being soldered, which was my goal.


----------



## billw (Apr 9, 2006)

srvctec said:


> Helping hands do work great, but I needed something a little more portable and extremely lightweight, so I made my own


 For a variation on the homebuiilt theme, there is also THIS hack:
http://www.geocities.com/westfw/finjig/finjiga.html


----------



## ROVER (Apr 16, 2006)

lsdiodes.com has cheap shipping and sells cheap 1/4watt resistors


----------



## MrAl (Apr 16, 2006)

Nice ideas for the parts temp holders guys!
I'll make one or two of each myself!

Take care,
Al


----------

